# Precisio RTA



## Spongebob (15/3/20)

Hi, who has stock of the Precisio RTA? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Guru (16/3/20)

https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/?product=bdvape-precisio-mtl-rta


----------



## Spongebob (16/3/20)

Sold out buddy, everywhere  i did do the Google search thing  hence asking here

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

